# Wild pigeon with broken wing... what should i do?



## pharaoness (Aug 8, 2012)

Hi, yesterday a pair of pigeons were fighting on my balcony, and the male tried coming in through the space at the bottom and I think his wing got caught and broke. He stayed on my balcony for the night, but just at the edge where I was unable to coax him into a box without fear of him falling out in the middle if the night so I left him there.
This morning, he was gone, but I later saw him walking around the front of the building with a droopy wing. Kids playing tried chasing it and I stopped them from doing so. He was able to fly up on top of a garbage bin, but I'm certain he can do no more than that.
I'm worried about the pigeon and don't know who to call that will help instead of just putting him down. 
I live in Toronto, Ontario in Canada and the pigeon is a regular wild grey pigeon (I say it's a male because it has light grey wings with two dark grey stripes near the tip and dark grey/purple/multicolored head, whereas the females are dark grey with a mottled pattern on their wings).
Thank you for your help!


----------



## Dima (Jan 15, 2011)

You need to catch the pigeon first and secure him in a box. He needs to heal. Flying is not good for his wing. If you know where he roosts at night, you can get him easily; pigeons do not have good vision in dark.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

pharaoness said:


> Hi, yesterday a pair of pigeons were fighting on my balcony, and the male tried coming in through the space at the bottom and I think his wing got caught and broke. He stayed on my balcony for the night, but just at the edge where I was unable to coax him into a box without fear of him falling out in the middle if the night so I left him there.
> This morning, he was gone, but I later saw him walking around the front of the building with a droopy wing. Kids playing tried chasing it and I stopped them from doing so. He was able to fly up on top of a garbage bin, but I'm certain he can do no more than that.
> I'm worried about the pigeon and don't know who to call that will help instead of just putting him down.
> I live in Toronto, Ontario in Canada and the pigeon is a regular wild grey pigeon (I say it's a male because it has light grey wings with two dark grey stripes near the tip and dark grey/purple/multicolored head, whereas the females are dark grey with a mottled pattern on their wings).
> Thank you for your help!




Males and females do come in both colors. You should secure him to keep him safe until you figure out where he can be brought.


----------



## Dima (Jan 15, 2011)

Wildlife Toronto Rescue Centre will take care of it if you catch it.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Dima said:


> Wildlife Toronto Rescue Centre will take care of it if you catch it.


Are you sure they won't euthanize him?


----------



## Dima (Jan 15, 2011)

Well, Good point. The pigeon i sent with string feet was taken there. They gave me an intake number, but any updates will be given in November.

But if this pigeon can fly, i don't think the wing it's broken. I hope PHARAONESS could take care of him under Pigeon Talk's guidance untill it's good to release.


----------



## pharaoness (Aug 8, 2012)

Thank you both for your replies. Unfortunately while I was on my way to work (I work at an observatory, so I work at night), I couldn't see the pigeon. I did look for him during the night, but really have not a clue where he roosts  . I will keep an eye out for him tomorrow during the day though, and if I see him, I'll do my best to bring him in. 
I'd have no problem taking him in and letting him heal. I'll keep you posted on whether or not I was able to catch him (my biggest worry now is that if he can't fly, that he would not make it to his roost and will fall prey to a raccoon or something, but hopefully that does not happen).
I feel attached to this little guy though, because I think he may be one of the baby pigeons that were hatched on my balcony recently. We had a ton of stuff, and I guess a pigeon made a nest within the balcony. we had no clue, so when we were cleaning, we threw the nest out, and then found the two babies (one was light grey like this one, and the other, dark and mottled wings like the mother). We gave them a box, the mother still came (was rather confused at first, but when she realized it was okay, she started coming and feeding them). I watched them squeal so adorably from young age (still had yellow fluffs on their head, it was so cute), and finally they started trying to fly (weeks later) until one day, they were no longer there. I just feel this one may be one of the two babies, because he's still a little smaller in size... Feel terrible about his wing 
Thanks for all your help, I will update on this thread tomorrow, please keep a lookout


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*Thank you for your concern over this bird. I would keep an eye out as you may see him again if he is not able to get around and get food.

Here is a link with ideas on how to catch the bird:

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f20/1...s-incl2cnd-step-post-your-location-38776.html*


----------



## pharaoness (Aug 8, 2012)

Hello everyone. There have been heavy rains here for the past two days, and no sign of the pigeon  I am still keeping an eye out for the little guy, I really hope I can find him. The rains have just stopped so I'll probably go out and take a look to see if he's anywhere around here. If I find him, I'll come back and ask you what to do next. Thank you all for your time


----------



## November-X-Scourge (May 12, 2011)

Yeah, it's been really rainy here D: 
It's so cool to suddenly have this load of Torontonians here! (if the five people I know of can be considered a load)
And seriously, AVOID the wildlife centres at all costs, I've spoken to some people who work there, most say they euthanize pigeons, especially broken wing ones who may not be able to go back into the city.


----------



## pharaoness (Aug 8, 2012)

Okay after the torrential rains stopped, the little guy flew up to my balcony on his own! That's a good thing, although his wing is still hanging so I know it shouldn't be flying  What should I do with him?


----------



## pharaoness (Aug 8, 2012)

Oh you're from Toronto too?!?! That's great!


----------



## pharaoness (Aug 8, 2012)

Oh no, the bully who put him in this situation in the first place just scared him off my balcony  He's in the balcony below... I'm hoping he either comes back up or goes down so I can catch him.


----------



## Dima (Jan 15, 2011)

pharaoness said:


> Oh no, the bully who put him in this situation in the first place just scared him off my balcony  He's in the balcony below... I'm hoping he either comes back up or goes down so I can catch him.


I wouldn't wait. I would kindly ask your below neighbour to allow me get the bird from his balcony, if it's still there this evening when it's getting dark.


----------



## pharaoness (Aug 8, 2012)

Dima said:


> I wouldn't wait. I would kindly ask your below neighbour to allow me get the bird from his balcony, if it's still there this evening when it's getting dark.


Hi Dima thank you for your quick reply. Actually that isn't necessary, it seems the little guy likes my balcony, he came back. He's hiding under a table in the balcony, and I don't want to scare him right now. I'm aware that pigeons are blind at night, so that's the time I will secure him. 
What should I do once I have him in a box? Should I secure his wing at all? I've seen him lifting his hurt wing up (as if we wants to take flight, but only with that wing) at times... The bottom droops so that the feather tips drag on the floor instead of lay across his back like they should. Is there a way I should tie or wrap his wings in order to allow him to heal properlhy, or do I just keep him in the box and feed him until he's okay?
Thank you.


----------



## Dima (Jan 15, 2011)

It's perfect if he's under your table. Good luck tonight!
Once you caught him before checking have him rest for a while in his box so he wouldn't get stressed. Out a towel on the bottom of the box a small cup of water and seeds. We are "obsessed" with pigeon poop. You will need to take pics of it (it can tell if the bird is healthy or not) then take e pic of the wing. We cannot say much from the pic, but you can check the bone. See below pic. Since you may not be experienced, you may compare by checking the healthy wing.








Keep us updated. I hope it's not too late. Pigeons bones heal very quick and if they are not properly alligned they pigeon may never fly. But you said it flyes. So it a very good sign.


----------



## November-X-Scourge (May 12, 2011)

I've had pigeons who just crashed into walls and injured their wings. They weren't broken, and this guy seems like that's the case (the fact that he can fly a bit and all - I might be wrong). Two pigeons of mine named Andromeda and River were like that. River had a bald patch where I assume the injury was and droopy wing, and Andromeda just the drop-wing. After about a week their wings mysteriously healed and they flew again. (As an after story, River is now free with a beautiful mate and eggs. Andromeda is waiting for a sunny day for release.)


----------



## pharaoness (Aug 8, 2012)

Oh man, the little guy is now near the edge of the balcony... this is going to be a tough one to get without him falling out.. It's really dark out but the light from inside of my house is illuminating my shadow and I can tell he sees me  I'll try to turn off the lights and see if I can grab him.


----------



## pharaoness (Aug 8, 2012)

I'm glad to hear your pigeons made it out safely Elisabeth (November-X-Scourge)!
Do you suggest I try doing this? Turning off the light inside and trying to capture him while it's dark? And in the event that he does fly out, run down to get him??? I fear for this little one  He's so cute and innocent, I really think it's one of the two squabs that hatched in my balcony!
Dima, thanks for the picture. I really want to get this guy inside to safety. Please advise on whether I should turn the lights off and give it a shot, thanks


----------



## pharaoness (Aug 8, 2012)

But I think that may be the case Elisabeth, he may just have an injured wing, not broken. I'm on the third floor, so for him to be able to fly up here must mean it isn't broken (I HOPE, anyway). But he doesn't fly with ease, and the other pigeon is always bullying him


----------



## pharaoness (Aug 8, 2012)

I've tried to capture hm but I can't do it without fear of him falling out! He's too far out on the balcony (there is a space underneath, he's right on the edge so that I can't really safely grab him without the possibility of him spreading his wings and then, if I were to pull him in, his wings would surely break and it would be my fault). I don't know what to do  Should I just wait and hope he comes a little closer in? I was able to approach him and he didn't even realize I was there, but I just cannot grab him and be absolutely certain that he will not spread his wings, and the space underneath would not be enough to allow for that without severely damaging his wing


----------



## Dima (Jan 15, 2011)

November-X-Scourge said:


> I've had pigeons who just crashed into walls and injured their wings. They weren't broken, and this guy seems like that's the case (the fact that he can fly a bit and all - I might be wrong). Two pigeons of mine named Andromeda and River were like that. River had a bald patch where I assume the injury was and droopy wing, and Andromeda just the drop-wing. After about a week their wings mysteriously healed and they flew again. (As an after story, River is now free with a beautiful mate and eggs. Andromeda is waiting for a sunny day for release.)


How lucky your pigeon were. My rescued pigeon BigBoy, even though i took him to the vet(paid lots of money), she said there's nothing wrong with the wing. He cannot fly ..it's been 2 months. I called the vet and told her. She said was nothing wrong with the wing when she checked it and she dared to tell me that he may have injured after the visit.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

pharaoness said:


> I've tried to capture hm but I can't do it without fear of him falling out! He's too far out on the balcony (there is a space underneath, he's right on the edge so that I can't really safely grab him without the possibility of him spreading his wings and then, if I were to pull him in, his wings would surely break and it would be my fault). I don't know what to do  Should I just wait and hope he comes a little closer in? I was able to approach him and he didn't even realize I was there, but I just cannot grab him and be absolutely certain that he will not spread his wings, and the space underneath would not be enough to allow for that without severely damaging his wing


*Just wait until you are certain you can grab him, because if you do and you miss they pretty much become suspicious anytime you come nea and he will become much harder to grab. Wait till he is close don't jeopardize your welfare. You can then get a good hold of him without just grabbing the wing. Thank you for your concern over this bird. When you do here is a link to the very first things to do:
http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f108/basic-steps-to-saving-the-life-of-a-pigeon-or-dove-8822.html*


----------



## Dima (Jan 15, 2011)

pharaoness said:


> I've tried to capture hm but I can't do it without fear of him falling out! He's too far out on the balcony (there is a space underneath, he's right on the edge so that I can't really safely grab him without the possibility of him spreading his wings and then, if I were to pull him in, his wings would surely break and it would be my fault). I don't know what to do  Should I just wait and hope he comes a little closer in? I was able to approach him and he didn't even realize I was there, but I just cannot grab him and be absolutely certain that he will not spread his wings, and the space underneath would not be enough to allow for that without severely damaging his wing


You do not have to fear, i used to fear too and get emotional and my heart would start pumping blood that i could hear the circulation in my ear; and that was when i was trying to rescue my 1st pigeon from the parking lot. Now i practice the grabbing the pigeon in my head mamy times as i approach him and i do not take my eyes of him while getting closer.
Indeed once you grab them, they struggle and twist and may injure him a little, but it would be no harm done. But do not let go the grip in any circumstances; just bring it quick close to your body/chest and they will stop struggle.
I hope it will come back tonight. A pic. of your balcony and the place where he sits would help us to figure out how to get him.I am glad he flyes.
If everything around him is dark and you are quick enough, he will not get the chance to fly. You have to approch him, let's say 3 feet, stretch your arms one postion underneath him, the other on top of him. Do all this slowly and not quick. If he feels something is around, do not move for a minute, then continue untill once one hand underneath his chest ( half a foot) and the other on top, Quickly like in a compress grab him andpull your arms with the pigeon in your hands close to you body.
I am sorry i was not on Pigeon talk late last night when you approach him, but it seems i was typing my last comment and didn't read above.


----------



## pharaoness (Aug 8, 2012)

Hello again and thank you both for your responses! It seems this pigeon isn't going anywhere!!! He always comes back! He tends to leave in the day, but he always comes back here. He's here right now. the only problem is the other one keeps bullying him  I always scare the other one away, but I don't know what she wants from this little guy  I'll try to capture him tonight. Otherwise, I am putting corn out for him to eat, and it's been raining so water should be fine I think. Or should I be putting out water as well? thanks.


----------



## Dima (Jan 15, 2011)

May be he is also getting sick or has some kind of sickeness since he is bullied. Try to put corn inside the balcony, on the floor or may be better on a box upside down. I am hoping he would eat the corn from the box and stay there, that way it would be easy in the night time to get him, but this time (if he is on the box or on the floor) by throwing a towel on him.
It rained a lot here to in Mississauga. 
You can put a bowl with water also. Why not; the water is cleaner than rain water, if he choses to drink.

Good luck.


----------



## pharaoness (Aug 8, 2012)

Yes that is what I was thinking  Okay I'll do that, and place a bowl of clean water out for him  Thank you!


----------

